

Ask HN: Best practices when working with teams - eberfreitas

I work with web development for almost 10 years and I have always worked by myself. Now I have to manage a team of developers and I have no idea how to do it. In my head I already have everything solved, how the code should be done and so on... I don't know if I should tell everyone how things should be done (according with what I already have solved in my mind) or if I should let the team decide those things.<p>Another question is that I have always worked from the top down, I mean, I always implement the UI and work my way down from there. Now I need to separate concerns and I'm not so sure how that could be done efficiently.<p>I know that there are really smart guys here and I would greatly benefit from your advice. Thanks!
======
alid
There are some great books which may help provide you with some structure on
how to manage the team:

Peopleware: Productive Projects & Teams [http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-
Productive-Projects-Teams-S...](http://www.amazon.com/Peopleware-Productive-
Projects-Teams-Second/dp/0932633439)

Delivering Happiness: A Path to Profits, Passion, and Purpose
[http://www.amazon.com/Delivering-Happiness-Profits-
Passion-P...](http://www.amazon.com/Delivering-Happiness-Profits-Passion-
Purpose/dp/1610660242)

Rapid Development: Taming Wild Software Schedules
<http://www.amazon.com/dp/1556159005/?tag=stackoverfl08-20>

The Five Dysfunctions of a Team: A Leadership Fable
[http://www.amazon.com/Five-Dysfunctions-Team-Leadership-
Fabl...](http://www.amazon.com/Five-Dysfunctions-Team-Leadership-
Fable/dp/0787960756)

Fundamentally, cultivating a healthy team culture is the most important role
you can play. Foster open, transparent communication, and avoid falling into
the trap of micromanagement. Keep things happy, keep it real. All the best!

~~~
eberfreitas
Thank you so much. I'll try to get my hands on these books!

------
freework
Split the problem into sections, and give each person their own section, and
then let them do what they need to do. For instance, Tom is in charge of the
code that handles registering new users; William is in charge of the code that
handles billing; George is in charge of the front end javascript. Each person
is accountable for his section, and has total freedom to go about fulfilling
those responsibilities however they see fit. The only caveat is that they must
use a language the rest of the team understands, they must provide regular
tatus updates, and anything else you think is needed.

The key is not to handcuff your workers. Trust them to do good work. If they
are having trouble maintaining their end of the project, use your experience
to jump in and mentor.

~~~
eberfreitas
This was really helpful. Thank you. I'm still trying to figure out how to work
on things that depends on other things to be done, and how we can keep
productive even if something is not fully ready. That is one of my main
difficulties.

